# Codes P1237, P1238, P1239, P1240, P1241, P1242, from a ODB II Scanner



## maverick610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Question, does anyone know what these codes mean, I got them from an ODBII scanner that stated Fuel Air Meter, but why the different codes and in essence, what do they mean ?
Thanks


----------



## VWSicknesss (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Codes P1237, P1238, P1239, P1240, P1241, P1242, from a ODB II Scanner (maverick610)*

http://www.aboutautomobile.com/DTC/P1237
http://www.aboutautomobile.com/DTC/P1238
looks like you have an open circuit on the injectors, possibly you had them unplugged and turned the key on?

Just clear them and see if they come back


_Modified by VWSicknesss at 12:47 PM 9-9-2009_


----------

